

Pressing Enter on Ubuntu Bypasses Lock Screen - jonmarkgo
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1308572

======
poulson
The bug was apparently fixed on April 17. I was unable to reproduce the
problem on my updated Ubuntu 14.04 installation.

